# Configurer comme nouvel iPad ou restaurer ?



## MaAamie (7 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir mon premier iPad, je souhaitais savoir si je devais le configurer comme nouvel iPad ou le restaurer ? Car j'ai déjà un iPhone.
Suivant l'un ou l'autre qu'est ce que cela va faire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## adixya (7 Mai 2015)

Comme nouvel iPad, mais en revanche, utilise les mêmes identifiants que pour l'iPhone si tu veux retrouver les données iCloud (contacts, calendriers, etc) et les achats iTunes.
En plus si tu utilises le même compte iCloud tu peux si tu as ios8 utiliser la fonction de continuité et avoir les sms et iMessage synchronisés entre les deux appareils ce qui est sympa. A la maison tu peux même répondre au téléphone depuis l'iPad si tu actives cette option ! Bon ça ne m'est jamais arrivé mais sait on jamais !


----------



## adixya (7 Mai 2015)

Pour la restauration il y a 2 façons de faire, depuis iCloud ou depuis iTunes mais dans les deux cas tu n'as aucune sauvegarde donc de toute façon tu ne pourras rien faire. Ça m'étonnerait que tu puisses restaurer une sauvegarde d'iPhone sur un iPad...


----------



## MaAamie (7 Mai 2015)

Merci beaucoup de ton aide  .
Pour voir j'ai commencer pour faire une restauration à partir d'une sauvegarde iCloud et il me donne la possibilité de restaurer à partir d'une sauvegarde iPhone mais il t a un message d'avertissement : restaurer à partir d'une sauvegarde d'iPhone 
Si vous restaurez cet iPad à partir d'une sauvegarde d'iPhone , les réglages ne seront pas restaurés .


----------



## MaAamie (7 Mai 2015)

Mais je suis ton conseil je le configure comme nouvel iPad


----------



## adixya (7 Mai 2015)

Oui tu peux changer les réglages toi même au fur et à mesure de tes besoins de toute façon, aucun soucis


----------



## MaAamie (8 Mai 2015)

Merci à tous  pour vos réponses


----------

